# I bought a kayak!   with pics!



## Klag (Aug 1, 2014)

WELL, total newb here.  I'm wide open to all comments, suggestions, criticism, etc.  No matter how simple or newbie it might sound, I'm all ears!  

I researched for a few weeks, visited all the kayak retailers in the area (The Outside World, Cedar Creek, Blue Sky Outfitters, REI, etc.) and talked with all their peeps.  I really wanted a Predator but I'm between jobs and it's my first kayak so I decided to start with a cheaper one.

Found an Old Town Vapor 10 foot angler series for $250, so decided to pull the trigger.  Came with the paddle, half length anchor trolley, PFD and anchor.  

I do a lot of exploring of forest service roads in my Jeep and keep coming across cool little lakes, and big lakes too, so the kayak will mainly be used in medium to larger lakes such as Lanier, Oconee, Jackson, and smaller lakes like Rock Creek Lake, Tugaloo, Dockery, etc.  Maybe some river floating too if I can figure out how to get back up to my Jeep 

But yeah, I'm expecting about 70% recreational use (looking to buy a kayak for my wife too, but can't figure out how to get 2 on my roof yet) and 30% fishing.  I like to fish for catfish and carp and I know there are some coves where carp gather only accessible by small boats.  

Took it out today for the maiden voyage to test it out, didn't even fish - too much fun paddling to all the cool things and just being on the water for the first time.  It's not as stable as I was expecting, but was my first time in a kayak.  I'm sure I'll get more comfortable in it.  It also wasn't as fast as I hoped... again not sure if it's because it's a cheaper kayak or I just don't know any better.  I'm also pretty out of shape, heh.

All in all, it was a great time and I'm looking forward to hitting all the other lakes in N.Georgia.

Enough blabber, here's the pics 







Here's the maiden voyage, this morning at Lanier Park.  I'm in Gwinnett, Lanier is the closest lake to me.











First shot on the water!  At least it floats!   Wasn't even sure about that since it was a used kayak and all.






Stopped at a nearby cove for a sandwich and a break.  Tiring for the first time out!






I used to tell people I can go anywhere in my Jeep.  But I couldn't go to THAT island.... until today!






Parked at the island for another break...


----------



## Klag (Aug 1, 2014)

I'll probably head back to Lanier a few more times to practice and get more comfortable in the kayak.  Play around the shallows near a beach and see how far I can lean without it tipping etc...

Then, I want to go check out Stone Place on Lake Tugaloo.  I stumbled across that one day exploring forest service road 516.  The lake was empty of people, and I didn't see any visible houses or development on the lake.  I bet that's a fun place to fish!


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 1, 2014)

Good Deal, congrats!  Hope it works well for ya......catch any fish in it yet?  

John I.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 1, 2014)

Cool. The vapors a good boat. The first couple of times you may feel it like any yaj may seem tipsy, but you'll get used to it.

Congrats on the purchase and welcome to the passion! And I think $250 is a pretty decent price too for that boat including a paddle.


----------



## djenkins0992 (Aug 1, 2014)

Klag, this is chopperkid from NGJ

Howdy. I would like to try one of the pedal style kayaks


----------



## spaz1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice you will love it after a few trips !!Were is the last two pics at ?


----------



## Klag (Aug 1, 2014)

djenkins0992 said:


> Klag, this is chopperkid from NGJ
> 
> Howdy. I would like to try one of the pedal style kayaks



Hey bud!  I was about to say nice Jeep in the avatar 

The pedal ones would be awesome, but not cheap!


----------



## Klag (Aug 1, 2014)

spaz1 said:


> Nice you will love it after a few trips !!Were is the last two pics at ?



The last 2 pics in the main post are the little island directly off the boat ramp from both East Point and Lanier Park.  The 2 pics in the follow up post are off forest service road 516 near Tallulah Falls - Stone Place is the boat ramp to Lake Tugaloo.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 2, 2014)

The important thing is you are on the water.  A 10' yak is a 10' yak!  You will move onto bigger (longer) and better yaks if you stick with it.  Good news is, you shouldn't lose any money when you sell this one!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome to the plastic navy!


----------



## Klag (Aug 2, 2014)

Apex Predator said:


> The important thing is you are on the water.  A 10' yak is a 10' yak!  You will move onto bigger (longer) and better yaks if you stick with it.  Good news is, you shouldn't lose any money when you sell this one!



Yeah, I wont lose any money because I'm gonna sell it to my wife and buy a bigger, better fishing yak


----------



## Randy (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome to the passion.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 3, 2014)

I have been in a Vapor once,  I liked it.  Its a good value new,  and $250 is great!


----------



## theGreenAggie (Aug 3, 2014)

Klag said:


> Yeah, I wont lose any money because I'm gonna sell it to my wife and buy a bigger, better fishing yak



I don't know what your budget is going to be, but I would again recommend the Vibe Sea Ghost.  

I don't have a much experience with kayaking yet, but I'm decent at shopping for quality gear at the best price.  _IF_ you are willing to buy new and _IF_ you want to buy one quality boat for the long-run (rather than buying cheap now and replacing later with an expensive boat), then I really would recommend this one.  

Some folks prefer to buy cheap on the front end and then they go buy higher quality stuff after a few years of experience.  There's certainly nothing wrong with that.  It does give you to opportunity to experience the hobby and learn what amenities / specs you care about in your gear.  You may not care to have the rudder system, for instance, or you might want a shorter boat.  Those sorts of things you may not learn until you've been in the hobby for a season or two.

Alternatively, I did find a great deal on a Perception kayak a couple of weeks ago when I was helping a friend shop around.  I want to say it was $250 for a new Tribe 11.5, but I don't remember exactly.  She ultimately ended up buying the Vibe Skipjack.  She had a lot more experience with kayaking than myself (previously owned a Wilderness Tarpon 120), and she knew which specs she cared about and didn't care about.  

Anyways, that's a really long-winded answer.  Hopefully it helped at least a little bit.


----------



## Klag (Aug 3, 2014)

theGreenAggie said:


> Anyways, that's a really long-winded answer.  Hopefully it helped at least a little bit.



Helped a lot, great info!   I was THIS CLOSE to buying a Tarpon.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 5, 2014)

One of my favorite things about having a kayak is exploring new places!


----------



## jzFish (Aug 5, 2014)

You got a pretty good deal for $250.  Looks good.


----------



## Lecrevisse (Aug 17, 2014)

*New Kayak*

Go out while it is still warm, stay in water that is real easy to get back to shore, and roll out of that boat. Practice getting back in. It will be harder to do than you think. If you swamp it, you will probably have to swim it back to shore. (Don't try this in deep water).
Don't go out in the winter by yourself.

You will quickly see why so many folks end up with a sit on top.  Yours is a good boat, just learn how to get back in.


----------



## sgtgacop (Aug 18, 2014)

Congrats!! on the boat I'm sure you will have tons of fun with it.


----------



## Klag (Sep 1, 2014)

Just picked up another kayak, a Wilderness Systems Commander 120.  Gonna let my wife use the old one and get a fish finder and mod this one up.  

I've been under the weather for the last few weeks so haven't got out since my last post - but will hopefully get out and test this ASAP!

This one is quite a bit heavier then my old one, I can't just carry it around over my shoulder.  Need to get a good dolly or wheeled thingy to drag it around.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 2, 2014)

Enjoy the new boat! Look forward to seeing your pics when you get it on the water.


----------



## ccbiggz (May 19, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Welcome to the plastic navy!



Plastic Navy!


----------

